# One Million AR-15 Magazines On Backorder



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

According to the gun review site, "Haus of Guns," backorders for the Magpul AR-15 30-round magazine ("PMAG") have surpassed one million.

In a Facebook post dated today, January 9, Haus of Guns writes the following:
"Had breakfast with a buddy who has reasonably close ties to the Magpul family. Word is the great PMAG panic backorder of 2012/13 has topped 1 million at Magpul HQ."
Magpul is a designer and manufacturer of firearms accessories. The PMAG is one of their most popular products. It is a 30-round magazine designed for the AR-15 semi-automatic rifle.
Sales of firearms, ammunition and firearms accessories have surged in recent weeks over fears that the Obama administration will soon implement stricter gun laws.
Dianne Fenstien (D-Calif.) plans on introducing legislation that would ban military-style weapons and high-capacity magazines.
Because the PMAG holds 30 rounds, it would fall under the definition of "high-capacity" in the Feinstein bill.
But, before any such legislation occurs, gun enthusiasts are scouring the nation to get their hands on what could be some of the last manufactured PMAGs.


Freakin nuts!


http://cnsnews.com/blog/gregory-gwyn-williams-jr/panic-one-million-ar-15-magazines-backorder


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

:blink::blink::blink:

I am certainly thankful I have all of mine and got them at the price I got them!


----------



## davdoc0011 (Nov 13, 2008)

I have 70 available for sale. Brand New in Bags


----------

